# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2020



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 20:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2020 às 21:28)

Boas...finalmente um final de tarde com frescura natural ,com 23.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 22:59)

Sem querer pus 2019 em vez de 2020... Alguém pode modificar o erro?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

Boas...brisa de WNW e com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2020 às 10:22)

Boas ...hoje ainda escapa ,máxima prevista 28.0ºC ,mas a partir de amanhã verão dias de terror ,e não serão poucos ,de momento 23.3ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2020 às 14:06)

Boas...hoje sim...um dia de verão ...é pena que tenha as horas contadas ,com 26.2ºC e brisa presente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

Boas...por aqui continua um bom dia de verão ...mas é só hoje ,para os próximos dias já não prometo ,com 24.3ºC...temperaturas destas a esta hora,já não sei quando as verei ,brisa a trabalhar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2020 às 21:52)

Boas...noite bem arejada ,com 18.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2020 às 22:29)

A noite segue já fresquinha, com *14.7ºC*

O dia foi muito agradável, máxima de* 24.4ºC*
Mínima de *12.3ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2020 às 00:25)

Dia espectacular de Verão (para mim!) que só a máscara atrapalhou. Noite bem fresca. Vou aproveitar porque tão cedo, fresco será coisa rara, pelos vistos!


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jul 2020 às 02:40)

17.0°C // 51%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2020 às 12:55)

Último dia antes da canícula, *24.8ºC*, com vento moderado.

A noite foi bem fresquinha, mínima de *8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2020 às 14:19)

Boas...hoje tive que aproveitar a manhã...para estar descansado numa esplanada ,a partir desta hora acabou e até não sei quando ,temos o regresso do mau tempo,é sempre adia e de noite com ar quente,dias de terror que vêm por ai ,dias de verão como ontem...acabou-se por agora,com 29.3ºC e sem brisa.

Dados de ontem 16.0ºC / 26.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

Boas ...como estava previsto...turra ao ataque ...maldito ,ainda na hora perigosa ,o vento a tentar virar para WNW,mas ainda fraco,com 31.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2020 às 20:37)

Boas...turra ainda no horizonte ...ainda quente ,ontem a esta hora eram menos 7/8 graus ,com 29.5ºC  e brisa fraca.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

Noite agradável, *19ºC*
O dia de hoje já foi quente, máxima ligeiramente acima da média, foi aos *30.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...parece já haver condições para ir há rua ...está na hora da rega ,com 26.3ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2020 às 22:46)

Boas...noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 10:20)

Boas...hoje já começa os dias de terror ...não há escapatória ,por casa ainda nos 25.0ºC no geral,máxima prevista 36.0ºC,de momento já vai nos 28.7ºC  e o sol doentio .


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2020 às 11:42)

Jás nos *30ºC*, mínima de *13.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 11:53)

Boas ...não acredito na máxima prevista ,turra já está esturrar tudo ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 14:00)

Boas ...tarde inferno ,já vejo fumo a norte da cidade ,sol doentio  e com 33.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2020 às 14:17)

*33.1ºC*, já não se pode andar na rua. 

A estação de Vilar Seco voltou ao mapa do ipma, mas continua a registar valores exagerados de temperatura, não é fiável, tal como Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 17:56)

Boas ...tarde de terror ...perigoso anda há solta lá fora ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 19:14)

Boas......isto dos incêndios é só começo ,para os próximos dias ainda vai ser pior ,inferno por aqui continua ,com 35.4ºC e ar seco e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 20:56)

Boas...o provocador já desapareceu no horizonte ...boas condições para ir há rua ,apesar do ar estar ,com 30.7ºC e quase sem vento..por casa o ambiente já se nota mais .


----------



## Nickname (4 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Máxima de *35ºC* certinhos 

Agora desce bem, mas ainda algo quente com *24.4ºC
*
Mais uma vez humidade baixíssima em certas zonas do vale do rio Dão*:




*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 22:14)

Boas...vai descendo...mas com travão ,alguma brisa mas fraca,com 28.2ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2020 às 22:16)

Bruta amplitude térmica no Vale de Ananda, Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2020 às 23:43)

Boas...ar por aqui continua ...11h sempre acima dos trinta graus...é obra ,esta noite vai uma noite super tropical ,o vento aumentou e a temperatura anda ao contrário ,com 27.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 10:26)

Boas...por aqui não baixou 24.4ºC ,máxima prevista 38.0ºC...inferno ,já vai lançada a temperatura,sol doentio ,já com 31.0ºC...não há condições para andar na rua .


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2020 às 11:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por aqui não baixou 24.4ºC ,máxima prevista 38.0ºC...inferno ,já vai lançada a temperatura,sol doentio ,já com 31.0ºC...não há condições para andar na rua .


Boas, ainda temos muito que penar...


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2020 às 14:12)

*35.1ºC*
Mínima mais quente do ano, *17.2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (5 Jul 2020 às 14:43)

Está a aquecer... 32°C no Sarzedo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2020 às 15:09)

Segundo o IPMA às 13h Viseu City já ia nos 36°C. Iupi! No meu quarto, com AC off tenho 26.8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 15:30)

Boas...hoje é a doer ...por aqui parece o inferno ,nem se consegue respirar na rua ,com 37.3ºC .


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 15:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...hoje é a doer ...por aqui parece o inferno ,nem se consegue respirar na rua ,com* 37.3ºC* .


_
OFF-TOPIC. _Aqui na minha zona estão *+38ºC,* se quiseres trocar... 

EDIT 15h40m: *+38,2ºC *sempre a subir até ás 16h30m/17h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 16:26)

Thomar disse:


> _OFF-TOPIC. _Aqui na minha zona estão *+38ºC,* se quiseres trocar...
> 
> EDIT 15h40m: *+38,2ºC *sempre a subir até ás 16h30m/17h.


Chega e sobra e dá para a dar,a quem quiser,para quem esteja com falta de alguns graus ,de momento 37.9ºC .


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 16:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Chega e sobra e dá para a dar,a quem quiser,para quem esteja com falta de alguns graus ,de momento 37.9ºC .


Por aqui esta estação marca *+38,9ºC*!


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Chega e sobra e dá para a dar,a quem quiser,para quem esteja com falta de alguns graus ,de momento 37.9ºC .


Venho agora da rua, fui fazer uma caminhada. Pessoalmente, nem acho que esteja assim tanto calor, é claro que estou a transpirar e coisa e tal, mas acho que se está melhor na rua do que dentro de casa (não tenho AC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 17:51)

Boas...por aqui está a entrar na hora perigosa ,nova máxima do ano ,com 38.1ºC...não sei como há gente que reclama ainda mais .


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2020 às 18:20)

*34.1ºC*, brisa ligeira.
Nova máxima anual, *36.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 20:38)

Boas...só ar quente e seco ,já rola algum vento de WNW,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Albifriorento disse:


> Venho agora da rua, fui fazer uma caminhada. Pessoalmente, nem acho que esteja assim tanto calor, é claro que estou a transpirar e coisa e tal, mas acho que se está melhor na rua do que dentro de casa (não tenho AC).



 Percebo perfeitamente. Prefiro uma caloraça de trinta e tal graus mas com baixíssima humidade relativa e alguma deslocação de ar (do próprio caminhar) do que uns vinte e muitos graus com humidade e parado.

Com efeito, a HR por aí hoje foi durante um período de largas horas, entre o meio-dia e as oito da tarde, abaixo dos 20%. O vento andou a brincar às brisas fracas à volta dos 5 Km/h passando por todos os quadrantes:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 21:58)

Boas...já há condições para ir há rua,coitadas das minhas plantas,estão mesmo há espera do dono ,está na hora da rega ,ainda com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

Boas...por aqui continuo tramado ,é ar quente na rua e bafo em casa ,nem os ACs ligados fazem efeito ,na rua ainda 28.3ºC ,não há condições.

Dados de hoje 24.4ºC / 38.3ºC .


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 23:08)

Por favor, não fazer fogueiras/churrascos junto a estações meteorológicas


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 10:22)

Já nos* 31ºC*, que bafo!!!
Noite sem qualquer frescura, *19.3ºC* de mínima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 11:44)

Boas...já desde as 9h está acima dos 30.0ºC ,hoje nem esplanada onde vou todos os dias aqui no bairro,onde tenho sombra das arvores e dos prédios,se estava bem...um bafo ,de ontem para hoje aumentaram para quarenta,ontem eram trinta nove ,esta noite eram cinco da manhã ainda não tinha pregado olho ,ainda andava por casa haver do melhor sítio para dormir,nesta altura só se safa quem tenha cave nas casas,lá fora já está instalado o inferno ,com 36.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 12:51)

Que calor opressivo, *35.8ºC*

Máximas mais elevadas de ontem aqui na zona, de estações ipma/wunderground em que em confio:

Gandufe, Mangualde: 38.9ºC
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 38.3ºC
Vouzela: 38.1ºC
Carregal do Sal: 38.1ºC
Viseu: 37.8ºC
Nelas: 37.7ºC
Canas de Senhorim, Nelas: 37.5ºC

Ontem até o Caramulinho ultrapassou os 30ºC, pela primeira vez este ano.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2020 às 13:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já desde as 9h está acima dos 30.0ºC ,hoje nem esplanada onde vou todos os dias aqui no bairro,onde tenho sombra das arvores e dos prédios,se estava bem...um bafo ,de ontem para hoje aumentaram para quarenta,ontem eram trinta nove ,esta noite eram cinco da manhã ainda não tinha pregado olho ,ainda andava por casa haver do melhor sítio para dormir,nesta altura só se safa quem tenha cave nas casas,lá fora já está instalado o inferno ,com 36.1ºC.



Deve haver algum problema com o ar condicionado, pois já  estive em lugares com temperaturas mais altas que essas, e o ar condicionado funcionava  perfeitamente (a não ser que hajam entradas de ar quente na tua casa, penso que deve ser esse o problema).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 13:20)

belem disse:


> Deve haver algum problema com o ar condicionado, pois já tinha tive em lugares com temperaturas mais altas que essas, e o ar condicionado funcionava  perfeitamente. A não ser que hajam entradas de ar quente, penso que é o mais provável.


Eu tenho 3 ACs neste momento a trabalhar ,o calor é que é demasiado ,a casa aquece muito,leve com o sol todo dia,durante o dia ainda me safo,as noites por aqui são infernais,e esta noite não houve aragem nenhuma,quando o vento está de NNE durante a noite,ainda me safo,entra no quarto e sinto o fresco ,de momento 37.4ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jul 2020 às 13:23)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já desde as 9h está acima dos 30.0ºC ,hoje nem esplanada onde vou todos os dias aqui no bairro,onde tenho sombra das arvores e dos prédios,se estava bem...um bafo ,de ontem para hoje aumentaram para quarenta,ontem eram trinta nove ,esta noite eram cinco da manhã ainda não tinha pregado olho ,ainda andava por casa haver do melhor sítio para dormir,nesta altura só se safa quem tenha cave nas casas,lá fora já está instalado o inferno ,com 36.1ºC.


Também só preguei olho a partir das 2:30 da manhã.

Hoje há mais sensação de calor, pelo simples facto de a noite ter sido tropical, por volta das 9 da manhã o sol já queimava.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 14:39)

Boas...inferno ...o ar é tão quente e seco ,nem se consegue respirar ,já no escuro e lá fora 38.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 15:50)

*37ºC*, nova máxima anual.

39.3ºC em Vouzela
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVO3


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jul 2020 às 16:27)

Que inferno!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Boas ...não se dever poder andar na rua ,nova máxima do ano 39.6ºC ,o vento aumentar de WNW,com 38.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 18:48)

Boas...por aqui ainda está bom para fazer ovos estrelados na chapa ,o perigoso ainda há solta ,não haver melhorias ,com 37.3ºC e vento quente.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 18:57)

Já aliviou qualquer coisa, *34.1ºC* por agora, corre um ventinho fraco de W/NW.
Máxima de *37.5ºC*

38.2ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira, a 636m de altitude:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 21:16)

Boas...espero bem a brisa não abrande ,o ar que corre ainda é quente ,com 31.1ºC...hoje andou mesmo o diabo há solta .


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2020 às 22:12)

Ainda 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 22:22)

Boas...por aqui ainda anda o diabo há solta ,nem na rua nem em casa se pode estar ,não há melhorias para os próximos longos dias ,com 29.3ºC e brisa fraca .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2020 às 23:27)

Boas...tudo igual ...só bafo quente ,mais uma noite infernal ,ainda com 28.6ºC...não há condições .

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 39.6ºC .


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2020 às 23:45)

Parece que o Vale do Douro vai manter o forno ligado até "perder de vista".
Vila Nova de Foz Côa...Prazer!


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jul 2020 às 01:23)

28.4°C // 34%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2020 às 09:43)

*25.1ºC*
Noite um pouco menos quente hoje, mínima de *17.8ºC*


Muitas máximas a rondar os 38ºC ontem, aqui na zona:

Vouzela: 39.3ºC
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 38.9ºC
Mangualde: 38.4ºC
Viseu: 38.3ºC
Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira: 38.2ºC
Nelas: 38ºC
Gandufe, Mangualde: 38ºC

Mínimas a rondar os 22ºC em Viseu(aeródromo), Oliveira de Frades e Chãs de Tavares.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2020 às 12:30)

Boas ...hoje a mínima já foi abaixo dos vinte ,hoje muita poeira no ar ...visibilidade bastante reduzida,hoje a máxima é de 39.0...que é brutalidade ,ontem a esta hora já estava bem pior ,com 33.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2020 às 13:50)

*33.1ºC*, hoje está só muito mau, e não péssimo!* *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2020 às 16:24)

Boas...o inferno presente ...há quem não acredita que há inferno ,é só passar por aqui ,lá fora deve estar demais com o sol doentio ,com 37.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2020 às 17:10)

Hoje a máxima está a registar-se mais tarde, estagnou nos *36ºC* no últimos minutos, que é a máxima até ao momento, acabou por subir mais que o que eu pensava!!!


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Jul 2020 às 17:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...hoje a mínima já foi abaixo dos vinte ,hoje muita poeira no ar ...visibilidade bastante reduzida,hoje a máxima é de 39.0...que é brutalidade ,ontem a esta hora já estava bem pior ,com 33.9ºC.


Ás nove da manhã o termómetro da farmácia marcava 26ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2020 às 18:34)

Boas...por aqui o sol ainda abrasa os miolos para quem anda rua ,algum vento de WNW quente e seco,abrasa tudo por onde passa,com 37.3ºC...nunca mais chega o inverno .


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

*32.4ºC*, foi mesmo de *36ºC* a máxima.
O vento sopra moderado de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2020 às 22:03)

Boas...com nuvens ainda ficou pior...ficou abafado ,o sol doentio dos últimos dias consegue queimar-me a relva do jardim,as pontas ficaram amarelas,mais no meio estava tão verde e viçosa ,e as hortenses também levaram por tabaco ,tenho com várias cores,vistas de longe parece o arco-íris,não há condições para viver por aqui ,ainda com 29.9ºC e vento quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Boas...pouco mudou ,mais uma uma noite ,brisa fraca e com 28.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 38.4ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jul 2020 às 00:41)

Meia noite e trinta e oito, estou a suar em bica, não consigo dormir devido ao calor, actualizei a app do tempo no tlm, e marca 26ºC, dentro de casa devem estar uns 30ºC, vai ser uma noite bonita vai.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2020 às 01:22)

Albifriorento disse:


> Meia noite e trinta e oito, estou a suar em bica, não consigo dormir devido ao calor, actualizei a app do tempo no tlm, e marca 26ºC, dentro de casa devem estar uns 30ºC, vai ser uma noite bonita vai.



Hoje cheguei aos 28.9°C no meu quarto. Estou tão farta e só agora começou. Nem sei o que comer com esta temperatura.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jul 2020 às 01:55)

27.4°C // 30%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2020 às 10:15)

Finalmene uma noite mais fresquita, mínima de *14.6ºC*
A manhã também está bem agradável, ainda com alguma humidade no ar, apenas *20.2ºC* por agora.

Se Viseu tiver uma máxima de 34.2ºC ou superior no dia de hoje, entrará em situação de vaga de calor, mas é altamente improvável.



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje cheguei aos 28.9°C no meu quarto. Estou tão farta e só agora começou. Nem sei o que comer com esta temperatura.



O meu chegou aos 29.2ºC, e está ainda a descer neste momento, depois de ter dormido com tudo aberto, já caiu para os 26.3ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2020 às 11:10)

Nickname disse:


> Finalmene uma noite mais fresquita, mínima de *14.6ºC*
> A manhã também está bem agradável, ainda com alguma humidade no ar, apenas *20.2ºC* por agora.
> 
> Se Viseu tiver uma máxima de 34.2ºC ou superior no dia de hoje, entrará em situação de vaga de calor, mas é altamente improvável.
> ...



Vim trabalhar esta manhã mas deixei tudo aberto. Também ainda deve estar a descer, espero!


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2020 às 11:40)

Albifriorento disse:


> Também só preguei olho a partir das 2:30 da manhã.
> 
> Hoje há mais sensação de calor, pelo simples facto de a noite ter sido tropical, por volta das 9 da manhã o sol já queimava.


 Há quem durma no jardim ou na varanda.

Dentro de casa, ajuda o banho fresco e o toalhão molhado com água fria que podemos colocar em cima para refrescar o corpo (caso não gostem de se molhar, sempre podem pôr o toalhão dentro de um plástico).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2020 às 12:26)

Boas...hoje a coisa está mais mansa até ao momento ,hoje a alvorada foi mais fresca ,muito nevoeiro nos vales do Tejo,ainda chegou por aqui perto,de manhã metade da casa estava fresca...e que está virada para poente e a outra metade parecia um forno ,ando com azar porque não têm havido vento de NNE para refrescar o resto da casa virada a nascente,onde está o meu quarto ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2020 às 13:03)

Desceu alguma coisa. 26.7°C.
Almoço só assim, frio.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

Neste momento, as trovoadas previstas para hoje começam a cruzar a fronteira transmontana...


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2020 às 15:50)

Já começou a trovoada por aqui.

32,2ºC por agora.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2020 às 15:55)

Dan disse:


> Já começou a trovoada por aqui.
> 
> 32,2ºC por agora.



Animação convectiva sobre a Terra Fria Transmontana visível no radar.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2020 às 16:08)

E chove também.

Começou a chover com 32ºC, ainda 31ºC.


----------



## Toby (8 Jul 2020 às 16:24)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2020 às 16:45)

Boas...tarde ...nada parecido com o que já passou ...mais isto é só hoje ,amanhã voltamos e dias seguintes...descer novamente ao inferno ,com 33.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2020 às 17:17)

*30.1ºC *por agora, é também a máxima do dia até ao momento.
Ainda bastante quente, mas mais próximo da média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2020 às 19:21)

Boas...temperatura vai descendo ,algum vento ,com 31.2ºC...já lá vão alguns dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora .


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2020 às 19:23)

Radar agressivo no Interior Norte, já com consequências:


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2020 às 20:03)

Aqui tudo calmo, algum vento fraco a moderado, e muito mais agradável que nos últimos dias.
Já nos *23.2ºC*, temperatura que ultimamente se tem atingido apenas por volta das 23h.

Máxima de* 30.3ºC*


----------



## cm3pt (8 Jul 2020 às 20:08)

Trovoada chegando a Vila Real


----------



## tomalino (8 Jul 2020 às 20:08)

Vista do Larinho, Torre de Moncorvo, para norte:






Fotografia do meu Pai


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2020 às 21:47)

Boas...finalmente um final de tarde com frescura natural ,já não era sem tempo ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Jul 2020 às 22:21)

Trovoada na zona de Vimioso agora mesmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2020 às 23:17)

Boas...noite calma ,com 21.9ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2020 às 09:19)

*20.1ºC*, céu limpo.
Finalmente uma noite mais normal, mínima de *13.7ºC*, pouco acima da média

Quarto nos 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2020 às 11:37)

Boas ...hoje alvorada estava um mimo ,tudo tapado e com nevoeiro ,é pena só durou até hás 8h da matina ,por casa o ambiente já melhorou um bocadinho ,e a partir de hoje voltamos ao inferno ,não se vê melhorias,de momento com 26.8ºC e o sol doentio já ao ataque.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2020 às 12:57)

Iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, as trovoadas previstas para hoje começam a cruzar a fronteira transmontana...



Não faças link direto de imagens para o MeteoPT. A imagem atualiza e o que escreveste no post já nada tem a ver com a imagem que lá está atualmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2020 às 14:53)

Boas...voltamos ao inferno ,sol doentio ,com 32.7ºC...não se pode com o turra .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2020 às 17:48)

Boas...o momento por aqui é de inferno ,lá fora nos 34.8ºC .


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2020 às 18:19)

*29.6ºC*, brisa fraca.
Voltou a aquecer muito hoje, máxima de* 34ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2020 às 20:14)

Boas...só ar quente ,com 31.2ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jul 2020 às 21:48)

Pessoal da Guarda, tiveram trovoada e muita chuva


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jul 2020 às 22:05)

Trovoada intensa mesmo ao final da tarde em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo. Chuva e vento fortes durante alguns minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2020 às 22:32)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta ,algum vento de WNW,com 26.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Jul 2020 às 23:09)

Agora sim com vídeo 


O site ocorrências ativas da conta de dois incêndios na zona da serra da Marofa, entre Pinhel e Figueira com início  por volta das 20h, ao mesmo tempo da trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2020 às 11:51)

Mau dia ...até o sossego da noite vai acabar ,depois de 3 noite abaixo dos vinte,agora vai ser de dia e de noite a bombear ar quente,estou desejoso que venha a semana que vêm para fugir para o paraíso ,o inferno vai chegar ,sol já abrasar e com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2020 às 16:47)

Boas...tarde de inferno ...deve ser uma agonia estar lá fora ,por casa e no escuro ,com 36.1ºC e algumas nuvens de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2020 às 18:58)

Boas...ainda hora perigosa ,vento quente e seco ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2020 às 22:13)

Boas...é só sofrimento ,para os próximos dias será pior ...o que ser humano aguenta ,lá fora é só ar quente ,ainda com 28.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.7ºC / 37.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 10:39)

Boas...mais uma noite super tropical ,mais um dia de terror ,máxima prevista 39.0ºC...tudo há bruta , esta hora já não há condições para andar na rua ,turra ao ataque ,a esta hora 30.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2020 às 15:48)

Começa já a ouvir-se trovoada a sudeste


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 15:50)

Aí está a trovoada. Vinda de sul é sempre promissor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 15:54)

Boas...mais uma tarde de terror ,um incêndio neste momento em frente a 2km ,numa zona chamada barrocal,um hélio ao ataque que vêm abastecer-se a uma barragem a 500m da minha casa,hoje com nuvens ,com 36.5ºC .


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 16:09)

dahon disse:


> Aí está a trovoada. Vinda de sul é sempre promissor.


Vê-se muito bem desde o Porto, já com uma bigorna de impor respeito


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2020 às 16:32)

Vão-se desenvolvendo algumas células do Tejo para Norte:









Há pouco vi uma foto na Praia Fluvial do Alamal e era bem visível a célula que está a norte de Mação.

Aviso amarelo devido ás trovoadas para os distritos do Interior, a Norte do Tejo.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 16:35)

Vista desde casa há coisa de 15 minutos:





Agora já está consideravelmente maior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 16:35)

Boas...fogo continua ativo,já com ajuda dos 2 canadair ,o terror cá em baixo continua ,sol doentio ,com 36.7ºC.


----------



## GTi (11 Jul 2020 às 16:48)

Zona da Sertã está a ficar bem negro e a trovejar


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Muito calor na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadaouro, a estação do aeródromo marca 34ºc, aqui na Aldeia, a uma cota ligeiramente mais baixa, registo neste momento a máxima do dia com *35.2ºc* e um vento quente de SE 
Vão-se desenvolvendo as nuvens a S/SE, a ver se mais ao fim do dia há alguma coisa


----------



## GTi (11 Jul 2020 às 17:34)

Na zona da Sertã troveja e chove torrencialmente, com direito a granizo.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 17:37)

Céu muito nublado, o sol já não se vê, e dá a sensação de alguns roncos em baixas frequências, de momento ainda não chove.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...fogo continua ativo,já com ajuda dos 2 canadair ,o terror cá em baixo continua ,sol doentio ,com 36.7ºC.


Não eram canadair, são aviões médios monomotor, os canadair são bimotor.

O fogo já está controlado, vi 1 Helicóptero, 2 aviões e ouvi sirenes. Foi controlado em menos de 2 horas.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 17:38)

Primeiro trovão audível, agora mesmo... Cheira-me que vem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 17:50)

Boas...o fogo já foi dominado ..obrigado vizinho quanto há informação dos aviões ,trovoada seca já anda pela zona,turra desapareceu ,com 34.1ºC e abafado .


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Jul 2020 às 17:53)

Fundão, chuva e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## GTi (11 Jul 2020 às 18:04)

Pelo menos já consegui filmar um slow motion dá um relâmpago


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jul 2020 às 18:05)

Estão a tomar a direcção Norte.
Por aqui ainda só alguns pingos e trovões..

30.7ºC // 21%Hr
(Hr muito baixa  )


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 18:07)




----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

Para já tudo está a passar a Este. Uma pena não ser já noite pois a frequência de relâmpagos é considerável mas muito pouco visíveis.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2020 às 18:12)

As células de Mação/Sertã/Figueiró até se avistavam desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria:

NE 15:10:15 utc





ENE 15:12:02 utc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 18:21)

Boas...com o turra fora de combate ...sensação lá fora já é outra ,só nublado ,com 29.4ºC .


----------



## pedro303 (11 Jul 2020 às 18:35)

dahon disse:


> Para já tudo está a passar a Este. Uma pena não ser já noite pois a frequência de relâmpagos é considerável mas muito pouco visíveis.


Estou com a sensação de que vai passar ao lado, mas se for para caírem bolas de golfe é melhor... 

Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 18:36)

Bom, ainda não chove, mas neste momento um cheiro intenso a terra molhada, talvez ainda caía alguma coisa por aqui.

EDIT:
O vento está a aumentar, sopra sensivelmente de sudoeste, mas o céu também está a limpar .


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Jul 2020 às 18:42)

Aqui não se passou nada.
Agora estão a cair uns pingos com a discoteca para o lado da Estrela, e para o sul.


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Já chove e a trovoada está cada vez mais próxima.

Edit: Que estoiro. Está agreste.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2020 às 19:00)

Escuridão a S /SE/SW da Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jul 2020 às 19:16)

Temperatura desceu para 22.3ºC.
49%Hr


----------



## pedro303 (11 Jul 2020 às 19:20)

Afinal enganei me que chuvada valente com granizo... Os trovões são frequentes e não muito distantes... 

Enviado do meu JAT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2020 às 19:22)

Já temos uns acumulados bem jeitosos pelas Beiras...  

- Fundão: 16,4 mm
- Capinha: 13,1 mm 
- Covilhã: 5,1 mm
- Seia: 9,4 mm 
- Coimbra: 5,6 mm
- Barcouço: 8,8 mm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2020 às 19:25)

Finalmente corre algum ar!


----------



## Ruk@ (11 Jul 2020 às 19:33)

Em Lamego está muito escuro, ouvem-se trovões ao longe e a temperatura baixou, mas parece que a chuva não vai chegar.


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 19:34)

E pronto mais um muito próximo. Tempo entre relâmpago e trovão 0. E com isto lá se foi a internet fixa. Felizmente a electricidade voltou passados uns segundos.


----------



## Ruk@ (11 Jul 2020 às 19:38)

Uiiii e o vento começou agora mesmo muito forte...


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 20:09)

E não há duas sem três. Terceira descarga muito perto há uns minutos. E agora queimou os equipamentos da nowo. Incrível, e foi sempre quando parecia que estava a abrandar.

Já me dou por contente não ser a casa atingida directamente como em 2018.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2020 às 20:11)

Abafadíssimo na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, já se ouvem trovões ao longe, muito escuro, foto de há momentos:


----------



## Ruk@ (11 Jul 2020 às 20:16)

Afinal a chuva chegou...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

Boas deixo aqui 2 fotos tiradas por uma amiga, numa aldeia do concelho da Sertã.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

Ruk@ disse:


> Uiiii e o vento começou agora mesmo muito forte...


Para quando uma estação ?
A cidade merecia !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 20:32)

Boas...as nuvens formam-se por aqui...e depois vão-se a borrar para o outro lado ..não há direito ,sem chuva ficou mais fresco,ao menos vai arejando a casa devido ao vento,tudo aberto portas e janelas,para varrer a o bafo ,a sul alguma escuridão e com 26.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 20:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...as nuvens formam-se por aqui...e depois vão-se a borrar para o outro lado ..não há direito ,sem chuva ficou mais fresco,ao menos vai arejando a casa devido ao vento,tudo aberto portas e janelas,para varrer a o bafo ,a sul alguma escuridão e com 26.4ºC.


Aproveita amigo 
Próximos dias serão de forno total 
Abrir hoje janelas e deixar entrar a frescura 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 20:44)

15,2 mm das 7 às 8 em Oliveira de Frades


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

Fortíssimas rajadas de vento por aqui, chove grosso, muitos relâmpagos


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 20:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...as nuvens formam-se por aqui...e depois vão-se a borrar para o outro lado ..não há direito ,sem chuva ficou mais fresco,ao menos vai arejando a casa devido ao vento,tudo aberto portas e janelas,para varrer a o bafo ,a sul alguma escuridão e com 26.4ºC.


Fui às compras e ainda caiu um aguaceiro ligeiro por volta das 19:35.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jul 2020 às 20:55)

Atualização dos acumulados significativos, na rede NETATMO, nas Beiras: 
- Fundão: 17,1 mm
- Covilhã: 5,7 mm
- Seia: 9,5 mm
- Gouveia: 1,3 mm 
- Oliveira do Conde: 12 mm
- Barcouço: 14,3 mm
- Aradas: 2,2 mm


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Jul 2020 às 20:57)

depois da tempestade a bonança, ainda se vêem os raios e ouvem-se os trovões mas depois de uma volta pela quinta onde a carrinha marcava á 14H-39º agora marca 24º, tão bom sentir algum ar fresco já que se avizinham dias e dias de torreira.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 21:01)

Nuvens escuras a Oeste, alguns flashes de relâmpagos que quase não se ouvem.


----------



## Serrano (11 Jul 2020 às 21:04)

Trovoada no Sarzedo, com alguns momentos de chuva forte e a temperatura a descer para 22°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 21:07)

Albifriorento disse:


> Nuvens escuras a Oeste, alguns flashes de relâmpagos que quase não se ouvem.


Trovoada a aumentar de volume, o que significa que está mais perto.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Começou a chover agora, alguma trovoada ainda.


----------



## GTi (11 Jul 2020 às 21:25)

Estou a filmar a trovoada na zona da Sertã e está um espectáculo brutal. A quantidade de relâmpagos por minuto é enorme. A cada segundo ou dois vê-se um relâmpago


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...já um bocado que andava  fortepelas redondezas ,agora sim com  e ,há mais de um mês que não via chuva ,a miníma da noite passada foi de 23.7ºC vai ficar para história,de momento 24.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 21:35)

Relâmpagos visíveis a este .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 21:44)

Boas...muitos relâmpagos 2 e 3 no mesmo segundo entre nuvens,sem descarga para a terra ,já parou de ,hoje houve dupla rega ,por mim e do ar.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2020 às 21:52)

Boa noite, muita gente a ver esta trovoada nas nuvens muito estranha

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Jul 2020 às 21:59)

Começou a chuva e tenho vídeo a carregar depois ponho link

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jul 2020 às 22:01)

Voltam os relâmpagos seguidos e alguns pingos..
Há pouco com 1 trovão forte.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jul 2020 às 22:04)

Boa noite , na Covilhã depois de tantos dias de calor e calor , hoje um dia diferente desde o meio da tarde.
Desde cerca das 17h30m que tem estado a trovejar na região , pela cidade tem caído alguma chuva mas sem ter havido algum período demasiado forte.
Máxima horária de hoje na estação do aeródromo foi às 17h com 36ºc a partir dai foi sempre a descer 32.3ºc às 18h, 24.1ºc às 19h e 22.2ºc às 20h.

Acumulados horários:
17h às 18h 6mm
18h às 19h 4mm
19h às 20h 1.5mm


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

Cá estão as 3 descargas, a ultima foi a mais próxima e mais potente:














Para já tudo calmo, mas pelo radar parece que se aproxima qualquer coisa de Sul.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2020 às 22:14)

Toby disse:


>



Alguém sabe o nome deste excelente programa?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2020 às 22:21)

Trovoada de volta.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2020 às 22:25)

Ainda deu para apanhar alguma coisa, era para ter ido para outro spot aqui da Aldeia, bem mais exposto e com outro enquadramento, mas a chuva, e  sobretudo o vento, eram de tal maneira fortes que acabei por tenter captar o melhor possível através da janela de casa:











Neste momento vão caíndo  umas pingas, alguns relâmpagos ao longe para Leste, já em Espanha 

Bem mais fresco com 19.4ºc actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Boas...o ar quente não arranca daqui ,temperatura a subir,apesar de algum vento de WNW,com 24.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 37.8ºC  e 1.0mm.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém sabe o nome deste excelente programa?



https://www.infoclimat.fr/
Sou belga, falo francês, por isso é mais fácil para mim. 
O único problema é que não existe um radar de precipitação sobre Portugal.


----------



## cm3pt (11 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

Snifa:Belas fotos. obrigado.

Consegui através do meu telemóvel filmar a trovoada em Vila Real. A qualidade não é má, mas também não é perfeita. Inclui no entanto os dados de localização e intensidade das descargas.



Agora parou a trovoada, só chove.


----------



## Toby (11 Jul 2020 às 22:57)




----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 23:05)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda deu para apanhar alguma coisa, era para ter ido para outro spot aqui da Aldeia, bem mais exposto e com outro enquadramento, mas a chuva, e  sobretudo o vento, eram de tal maneira fortes que acabei por tenter captar o melhor possível através da janela de casa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estão ótimas! Enquadramento bem dramático


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2020 às 00:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão ótimas! Enquadramento bem dramático



Parece que a noite vai ser com trovoada,neste momento de novo alguns relâmpagos a Sul daqui, ainda distantes, chove com gotas grossas mas espaçadas
Foto de há minutos, já se ouvem bem


----------



## huguh (12 Jul 2020 às 00:13)

alguma trovoada e chuva por aqui durante a noite, deu para refrescar um pouco o inferno dos ultimos dias


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jul 2020 às 00:36)

Bem faqui foi um espetáculo de raios que começou desde das 21h
Raios e vento moderado com grandes rejadas.
Deixo aqui a melhor foto que consegui com o meu Tlm:


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jul 2020 às 07:56)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Começou a chuva e tenho vídeo a carregar depois ponho link
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Bom dia, uma eternidade para subir 165Mb, a qualidade é fraca:

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jul 2020 às 09:05)

Bom dia , na Covilhã um amanhecer totalmente diferente das últimas semanas , céu nublado e com uma temperatura agradável de 22ºc no auriol.

Para poente :






Ontem com trovoada aqui pela zona , começou cerca das 17h30m e parou cerca das 23h, acumulado de 13.2mm , já durante a noite de hoje a trovoada voltou entre a 1h e as 2h acumulando mais 4mm.

Alguns frames de ontem:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2020 às 11:19)

Boas...noite tropical ,caldeirão vai aquecendo ,com 29.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jul 2020 às 14:42)

Boas , 29.2ºc na Covilhã com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2020 às 15:57)

Boas...tarde ...inferno ,nunca mais me vejo livre deste gajo ,nunca mais chega inverno ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2020 às 16:02)

Ontem, ao final do dia, antes da trovoada.





Depois veio o vento forte, as descargas e por fim a chuva. Nunca choveu com muita intensidade, mas ainda rendeu uns 11mm, esta trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 16:16)

Dan disse:


> Ontem, ao final do dia, antes da trovoada.



 uma visão algo apocalíptica!

Hoje a convecção está mais atrasada e sem parecer de geração nacional.
Ontem a primeira célula nasceu perto de Coimbra e depois foi a explosão de células em massa que se viu.
Deixo também aqui a mesma sequência do radar de Arouca publicada no tópico do Litoral Norte:


EDIT: Foco da convecção está em Salamanca:


----------



## windchill (12 Jul 2020 às 17:27)

Amigos

Acabei de criar um tópico com as fotos de raios que registei nesta noite/madrugada passadas, no Jarmelo (Guarda).
A quem quiser dar uma espreitadela... 

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2020-07-11-12-trovoada-no-jarmelo-guarda.10371/"]2020.07.11 & 12 - Trovoada no Jarmelo (Guarda)[/URL]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2020 às 18:38)

Boas...o perigoso ainda anda há solta ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...ainda só bafo quente ...nunca mais têm fim ,ainda com 29.5ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2020 às 23:02)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ...precisa-se frescura natural ,ainda com 27.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.9ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2020 às 12:47)

Mau dia ...já não há paciência para estar mergulhado no inferno ,noite tropical ,não se vê nenhum alívio nos próximos dias ,com 33.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2020 às 16:29)

Mau dia ...a tarde é de terror ,lá fora 36.2ºC ,sem condições .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2020 às 20:12)

Boas...só ar quente ,o turra ainda a fazer moça ,sem melhorias ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2020 às 22:00)

Má noite ...só bafo quente ,parece já haver algumas condições ,está na hora da rega ,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2020 às 23:38)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical ,vento fraco com pouco fresco ,com 27.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2020 às 12:48)

Mau dia ...não há sossego ,ar quente dia e de noite ,nunca mais chega o inverno ,turra ao ataque ,com 33.2ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2020 às 15:10)

Mau tarde ...tarde de inferno ,no escuro ,lá fora sol doentio  e ar quente,com 35.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

Má tarde ...secura e sol doentio ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2020 às 20:12)

Só bafo quente ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2020 às 22:25)

Boas...mais uma noite tropical .já perdi o conto este mês ,só bafo quente ,com 27.3ºC...e mauzão continua ao ataque para os próximos dias ,nem chuva nem fresco .

Dados de hoje 23.7ºC / 35.8ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2020 às 03:58)

Por aqui está uma bela ventania nocturna, o que significa que tenho no meu quarto uns agradáveis 24.2°C. Não estava à espera.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2020 às 08:59)

A ventania continua. Bom para mim que vou para a rua. Péssimo para os incêndios.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Jul 2020 às 12:39)

Algum vento por aqui também, vento que parece que está a abrandar.

Muito calor... Ontem a temperatura do CPU do meu computador chegou aos 60ºC, comprei massa térmica e vou abri-lo quando tiver paciência, que de facto não é muita.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2020 às 12:48)

Mau dia ...mais uma noite tropical,esta noite foi mais baixa  ,já há 3 noites que estou com sorte para dormir ,com o quarto virado para NNE e esta noite o vento mais forte da mesma direção ,o turra já ao ataque ,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2020 às 14:50)

Má tarde ,com má companhia lá fora ,é só meter dó ,sol doentio e ar quente ,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2020 às 19:19)

Mau dia ...mais uma tarde inferno ,a esta hora ainda abrasar ,dias seguintes são de terror ,com 34.8ºC e sol doentio vento quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2020 às 21:46)

Má noite ...só ar quente a rolar ,por casa nem se fala ,por onde quer me volte é só ar quente ,nunca mais acaba,o inverno que volte o mais depressa ,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 22:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má noite ...só ar quente a rolar ,por casa nem se fala ,por onde quer me volte é só ar quente ,nunca mais acaba,*o inverno que volte o mais depressa* ,com 30.4ºC.



_OFF-Topic: Eu também prefiro o inverno, mas ainda estamos no "Início" do verão, e ainda temos muito que penar, infelizmente..._


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 23:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má noite (...)



As previsões para aqui amanhã não são nada animadoras estão previstos* + 39ºC, com aviso laranja para o calor, *e hoje de manhãzinha estavam previstos *+ 41ºC*, para Castelo Branco estão previstos *+38ºC,* que gelo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2020 às 23:04)

O vento de NNE apertar...mas ainda quente ,cá vai nos 29.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 36.1ºC .


----------



## Thomar (15 Jul 2020 às 23:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O vento de NNE apertar...mas ainda quente ,cá vai nos 29.2ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 36.1ºC .


Aqui no litoral, está a ser uma noite estupidamente quente, ainda vou com *+28,6! *


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2020 às 08:16)

Mais um dia quente a caminho, já nos *23.8ºC*, vento moderado.

Vento esse que não deu descanso a noite toda, primeira noite tropical do ano, mínima de *21.1ºC*

Viseu(cidade) também terá muito provavelmente registado uma noite tropical, acontece em média 1 vez por ano!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 12:19)

Mau dia ...hoje está do piorio ,mais uma noite tropical ,mais uma noite com vento de NNE,que ajuda a dormir e a refrescar um pouco o quarto ,com sol doentio e já não se pode andar lá fora ,com 33.5ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2020 às 12:44)

Thomar disse:


> _OFF-Topic: Eu também prefiro o inverno, mas ainda estamos no "Início" do verão, e ainda temos muito que penar, infelizmente..._


Ja somos 2, também prefiro o inverno.


----------



## meko60 (16 Jul 2020 às 14:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ja somos 2, também prefiro o inverno.


Passamos a 3 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 14:30)

Má tarde ...tarde de terror ...por casa e no escuro ,com 36.1ºC...parece estamos a virar para o deserto .


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2020 às 14:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má tarde ...tarde de terror ...por casa e no escuro ,com 36.1ºC...parece estamos a virar para o deserto .



Infelizmente esse é um dos cenários, a região sueste e interior a tornar-se uma extensão do Sahara. É a persistência destas temperaturas dia após dia que se torna mesmo sufocante. A perspectiva para aí é de pelo menos 10 dias de seguida com máximas de 34ºC para cima. Apenas algum alívio quanto às mínimas no fim desse período. E ainda falta Agosto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 15:56)

Está do pior ...já era demais ...hoje ainda carrega mais ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2020 às 17:01)

*36.3ºC*, este Julho está a ser terrível 

Médias da primeira quinzena do mês na estação de Viseu(cidade), com as anomalias entre parênteses:

*Tmax 34.1ºC *(+4.9ºC)
*Tmed 24.2ºC *(+2.8ºC)
*Tmin 14.8ºC *(+1.3ºC)

Apena os dias 1 e 2, tiveram máxima abaixo dos 30ºC.


No aeródromo, 31.3ºC, 23.1ºC, 16.4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

De manhã, logo às 9h, fui trabalhar. Já estava quente mas como corria uma aragem, aguentava-se melhor. Ao meio-dia essa aragem já estava mais fraca pelo que o calor já se fazia sentir mais. De tarde fui com o meu velhote ao médico. Consulta marcada para as 15h30. Fomos e viemos a pé. Não é que a distância seja muita mas, bolas, que fornalha. Parece que é verão há 3 meses e ainda nem um passou.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jul 2020 às 18:02)

StormRic disse:


> Infelizmente esse é um dos cenários, a região sueste e interior a tornar-se uma extensão do Sahara. É a persistência destas temperaturas dia após dia que se torna mesmo sufocante. A perspectiva para aí é de pelo menos 10 dias de seguida com máximas de 34ºC para cima. Apenas algum alívio quanto às mínimas no fim desse período. E ainda falta Agosto...


34ºC aguentam-se bem, acima dos 37ºC, comigo, já há problemas.

Hoje dormi a sesta, coisa que quase nunca faço, acordei todo molhado em suor .


----------



## jorge1990 (16 Jul 2020 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.
Por Lamego temperatura de *34.9C *e humidade de 18%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 18:55)

Má tarde ...o diabo anda há solta ,quem anda lá fora é um suplico ,abrasa tudo ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2020 às 19:18)

*35.2ºC*
Fim de tarde muito quente ainda, por norma por esta hora já aliviou substancialmente!
Máxima de *36.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 20:34)

Ainda abrasa ,está tudo a ferver lá fora ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Inferno ...isto hoje parece uma bomba relógio ,muita gente a passar mal ,fui lá fora agora,tudo a ferver ,paredes e chão parece lume ,leva já tudo uma rega de água fresca do furo ,com 33.3ºC...isto já é pior que o deserto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2020 às 23:27)

Má noite ...fornalha acessa por todo lado ,não há condições ,tirem-me daqui senão morro ,ainda com 30.2ºC e vento quente.

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 38.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 08:03)

*24.1ºC*
A noite foi ainda mais quente que a de ontem, mínima de *22ºC*, o vento não deu descanso.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 09:36)

*26.3ºC*, o vento continua moderado.

E confirma-se a primeira mínima tropical do ano, ontem na estação do ipma de Viseu, *21.4ºC*
Foi também o dia com a temperatura média mais elevada, *28.4ºC*
Já a máxima ficou a 1.4ºC do recorde deste ano.


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Jul 2020 às 10:09)

Bom dia
Por Lamego temperatura de *26.9C *e humidade de 20%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 10:32)

Má dia ...mais um dia de terror ,super noite tropical ,já não sei onde me possa esconder ,sol doentio e só ar quente em volta de mim ,com 31.7ºC...já vai abrasando.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 12:32)

*32ºC*, mais quente que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 13:02)

Mau dia ...terror lá fora ,com 36.2ºC ...sem condições .


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 13:03)

jorge1990 disse:


> Bom dia
> Por Lamego temperatura de *26.9C *e humidade de 20%.


Há um incêndio perto de Lamego 
Onde é ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jul 2020 às 13:44)

Bom, a noite passada foi complicada, por estas bandas. Senti mesmo muito calor. Para melhorar, houve um felino que achou boa ideia vir encostar-se a mim...


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 14:28)

*35.1ºC*


----------



## jorge1990 (17 Jul 2020 às 14:39)

joselamego disse:


> Há um incêndio perto de Lamego
> Onde é ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


É em Avões.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 14:47)

jorge1990 disse:


> É em Avões.


Obrigado amigo
Infelizmente mais um incêndio 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (17 Jul 2020 às 15:32)

*36.6ºC* neste momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 15:39)

Tarde de terror ,sol doentio e ar seco e quente,abrasar ,com 38.2ºC...não se pode .


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 16:24)

Mais um dia escaldante, *36.8ºC*

Estou com dor de cabeça e tudo, já são muitos dias a sofrer com esta canícula implacável!!


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2020 às 18:25)

Chegou aos *37.8ºC*, temperatura mais alta do ano.
Entretanto caiu para os *37.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 18:26)

Tarde de inferno e continua ...nem se consegue respirar na rua ,quem veio agora da rua...fui obrigado ,com 38.4ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2020 às 18:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Tarde de inferno e continua ...nem se consegue respirar na rua ,quem veio agora da rua...fui obrigado ,com 38.4ºC .


Vá lá, também não exageres, respira-se muito bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 20:15)

A tortura do chinês continua ,hora perigosa ainda ,só ar quente ,com 36.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 22:16)

Má noite ...hoje até reguei a casa ,paredes e chão a deitarem calor ,mais uma noite cheia de emoções escaldantes ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2020 às 23:51)

Por aqui ainda com uma temperatura pornográfica ,mais uma noite tropical,não despegam com 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 24.5ºC / 39.0ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jul 2020 às 01:05)

Boa noite, por aqui tenho também a comunicar a máxima provisória anual (*37.0ºC*). Segue-se mais uma noite tropical...

Já deu para me "estonar" umas plantas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 10:19)

Má dia ...mais uma noite super tropical ,mais um dia de terror ,já vai acelerado ,com 31.3ºC e o sol doentio .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2020 às 12:50)

Mais uma noite tropical, terceira consecutiva, *20.3ºC *de mínima.

Por agora já vai nos *33.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

Má tarde ...inferno ,sol doentio ,com 37.6ºC...no escuro .


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Jul 2020 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.
Por Lamego a tarde segue quente e seca: *34.7C* e humidade de 17%.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2020 às 16:02)

Já *37ºC*, fartinho deste calor!!!
Grande mancha de fumo a Noroeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 17:35)

Tarde de terror ...parece outro mundo ,com 39.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2020 às 18:10)

*35.5ºC*
Já em queda, com cheiro a incêndio vindo de Bodiosa! 

Máxima: *37.1ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jul 2020 às 18:41)

Boas.
Registei máxima de 39.1ºC. 
Actual de 34.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 19:08)

Má tarde ainda ...hoje mais vento de WNW ...mas é tão quente que até sufoca...abrasa tudo por onde passa ,com 36.8ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 22:00)

Má noite ...hoje foi para me derreter ,a segunda mais alta na máxima do ano e a noite mais quente em relação há mínima ...não há condições ,o quarto do meu filho que nunca chegou ao trinta que está virado a poente,onde apanha o sol toda a tarde de chapa,hoje bateu nos 30.6ºC...isto anda tudo maluco ,lá fora,apesar de hoje ter mais vento de WNW,ainda é só ar quente,lá fora ainda nos 30.2ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2020 às 22:39)

Hoje consegui bater o recorde: 30.0°C sem AC, claro. É  desesperante.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jul 2020 às 22:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje consegui bater o recorde: 30.0°C sem AC, claro. É  desesperante.



Aqui foi aos 30.3ºC dentro de casa!!!!
Tudo aberto desde as 20h, e ainda só desceu até aos 29.5ºC.

*23.7ºC* na rua.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jul 2020 às 23:28)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui foi aos 30.3ºC dentro de casa!!!!
> Tudo aberto desde as 20h, e ainda só desceu até aos 29.5ºC.
> 
> *23.7ºC* na rua.



Aqui estou com 29.2°C. Só abri às 21h30 porque se concentra aqui muito calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2020 às 23:53)

Má noite ...pouco refrescou ,mais uma noite tropical ,vento acalmou ,com 27.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 25.1ºC / 39.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2020 às 07:45)

*18.2ºC*, céu limpo.
Finalmente uma noite decente, mínima de *14.9ºC*

A temperatura do quarto caiu 5ºC durante a noite, está agora nos 25.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2020 às 10:33)

Boas...finalmente uma madrugada abaixo dos vinte ,metade da casa ferve e outra metade mais fresca,está virada para poente onde chegou a passar dos trinta ontem,hoje esta com 26.5ºC,nevoeiro nos vales do Tejo pela manhã ,lá fora hoje está nos 24.5ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jul 2020 às 12:01)

Uma manhã mais fresca, às 11:02 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 26ºC.


----------



## Thomar (19 Jul 2020 às 13:59)

Albifriorento disse:


> Uma manhã mais fresca, às 11:02 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 26ºC.



E é um termómetro de farmácia, o que quer dizer que quando a temperatura ambiente é de uns *+40/42ºC* marca *+50ºC*,  
Fico feliz por vocês, pessoal do interior beirense, terem uma alívio no calor, nem que seja só por um dia.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jul 2020 às 14:22)

31°C no Sarzedo, com o sol  a dominar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Jul 2020 às 14:56)

Thomar disse:


> E é um termómetro de farmácia, o que quer dizer que quando a temperatura ambiente é de uns *+40/42ºC* marca *+50ºC*,
> Fico feliz por vocês, pessoal do interior beirense, terem uma alívio no calor, nem que seja só por um dia.


Este termómetro em especial é bastante fiável em temperaturas mínimas, e como está à sombra a maior parte do dia as máximas também não vão por aí além, não posso dizer o mesmo de outras farmácias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2020 às 15:59)

Boas ...em relação aos últimos dias posso dizer que hoje está melhor ,apesar de haver calor agora pela tarde ,com 34.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2020 às 19:11)

Boas...algum calor ,algum vento quente ,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2020 às 22:24)

Má noite,mais uma semana de inferno que vêm a caminho ,quem não está cá para o aturar sou eu ,finalmente vou para o paraíso uns dias ,vou saber o que é fresco natural,coisa que já não abunda por aqui há muito tempo ,casa é só sauna e prometia mais fresco para a noite,não se vê nada ,com 26.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 35.2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jul 2020 às 22:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má noite,mais uma semana de inferno que vêm a caminho ,quem não está cá para o aturar sou eu ,finalmente vou para o paraíso uns dias ,vou saber o que é fresco natural,coisa que já não abunda por aqui há muito tempo ,casa é só sauna e prometia mais fresco para a noite,não se vê nada ,com 26.7ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 35.2ºC.


Boas férias no fresco.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2020 às 22:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Má noite,mais uma semana de inferno que vêm a caminho ,quem não está cá para o aturar sou eu ,finalmente vou para o paraíso uns dias ,vou saber o que é fresco natural,coisa que já não abunda por aqui há muito tempo ,casa é só sauna e prometia mais fresco para a noite,não se vê nada ,com 26.7ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 35.2ºC.


Boas férias amigo 
Merecidas , no fresco 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2020 às 07:04)

Noite agradável novamente, *13.4ºC* de mínima.
Dei uma volta a pé aqui pela zona para sentir o fresco, e aqui num (muito ligeiro) vale cheguei mesmo a ter frio, não levei auriol mas a temperatura estava uns 3ºC abaixo da zona onde moro.
Acredito que tenha tido uma mínima entre os 10ºC e o 11ºC.






Ontem o dia até não foi mau tendo em conta o inferno dos dias anteriores, máxima de *32.8ºC*

Por agora céu limpo com* 14.7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2020 às 15:04)

Um pouco mais quente hoje, *33.6ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

Noite ligeiramente mais fresca, nuvens no céu, e o calor insuportável continua...



Nickname disse:


> Por agora céu limpo com* 14.7ºC*


Isso... *Parece *... Tão bom.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jul 2020 às 19:32)

*34.8ºC* de máxima, sempre é abaixo dos 35ºC!!! é a vitória que se arranja...
Final de tarde ainda quente, com *32.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2020 às 01:16)

Estou pela Sertã e consigo ver os clarões todos da tempestade a SO. Deve passar aqui de raspão...


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 02:27)

Trovoada, mas parece que ainda está distante, pelo som, os flashes são bem visíveis.

Sem chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2020 às 02:30)

Espetáculo autêntico para o lado de Castelo Branco


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 02:33)

Dá a sensação que se está a afastar, o volume dos relâmpagos está a diminuir.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 02:40)

Ok, caiu um agora mais perto... pelas imagens do IPMA parece que vai para norte.

EDIT:
E eu vou deitá-la.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 02:44)

Eu ia... ia, mas não fui, cada vez mais perto...

EDIT:
Começa a chover agora, fraca.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 02:48)

Nem chuva nem nada, nem para molhar o piso chegou .


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 03:24)

A trovoada já quase que não se ouve, ainda caíram alguns mais perto (um deles cortou a iluminação pública na minha rua), de momento, alguns pingos (visíveis contra a luz do poste de iluminação pública), uma brisa ligeira.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 04:34)

Estava deitada. Comecei a ouvir um ruído subtil. Pensei: 'será chuva? Estarei a alucinar?'. Fui à varanda e não é que está a pingolar? Levantou-se um ventito e ainda bem porque a temperatura pouco tinha baixado dos 29°C até agora... Está agora nos 27.6°C.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 11:10)

Bons dias, noite agitada, por volta das 6 da manhã a trovoada ainda voltou, não me lembro de grande coisa pois caí no sono outra vez. Não dei conta de ter chovido com intensidade, mas pelas 10 da manhã parte do piso estava húmido.

Por agora, céu nublado, vai correndo uma brisa mais fresca, o calor já está a despontar.


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2020 às 12:26)

por aqui pingou um pouco durante a manhã e agora está a chuviscar de novo fraco.
ouviu-se tambem 2 ou 3 sons de trovão mas muito ao longe e não voltei a ouvir nada

EDIT: trovão mais perto e forte agora


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 12:59)

Ambiente escuro aqui em CB, ouvem-se alguns roncos de vez em quando.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jul 2020 às 13:03)

Boas.
Algumas pingas ao início da manhã.
Para a tarde parece prometer mais chuva com aquele conjunto a seguir para Norte, passando por todo o interior centro/norte.







30.1ºC // 29%Hr


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 13:10)

Começou a chover neste momento, coisa pouca.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 13:13)

OK, o aguaceiro continua (fraco), os trovões também, caiu um bem perto, a diferença entre o flash e o trovão foi de cerca de 4s... e outro ainda mais forte agora mesmo.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 13:15)

Vento a aumentar consideravelmente, a o aguaceiro também, a aumentar ligeiramente...

EDIT:
Eu diria que está neste momento sobre a cidade.

EDIT2:
O aguaceiro já quase que parou, e já não se ouve o vento, foi coisa de 2 minutos. Os relâmpagos também amainaram.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2020 às 13:31)

Vai chovendo (apenas o suficiente para molhar o piso), ainda se ouvem alguns roncos ocasionais.

E eu vou à procura da bucha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

Pela primeira vez tive a oportunidade de brincar com a máquina e tirar fotos a relâmpagos. O festival aqui começou mais tarde que em Lisboa e a maioria dirigiu-se para Castelo Branco, o que me dava até uma vista sossegada. 

Os primeiros para Sul:











Os restantes para Este, com o parque Eólico do Fundeiro a limitar-se o horizonte. Para lá, é Castelo Branco:
































Por aqui o céu contínua pesado, vento com rajadas mais intensas, deve estar para vir chuva.


----------



## dahon (21 Jul 2020 às 14:41)

Por Viseu começa agora a pingar e já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2020 às 14:44)

Chuva torrencial!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 14:44)

Eu estava capaz de dizer que ouvi um trovão mas como estou dentro de casa e com tudo fechado, não juro. Sou boa de ouvido mas não posso afiançar.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2020 às 14:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu estava capaz de dizer que ouvi um trovão mas como estou dentro de casa e com tudo fechado, não juro. Sou boa de ouvido mas não posso afiançar.



Sim, também ouvi vários, e chove com  muita intensidade, pingas muito grossas!!!

Vento também forte!!
Já *3.9mm* acumulados


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 14:55)

Nickname disse:


> Sim, também ouvi vários, e chove com  muita intensidade, pingas muito grossas!!!
> 
> Vento também forte!!
> Já *3.9mm* acumulados



Sim, chove bem. Abri tudo para ver se refresca alguma coisa.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

Continua a chuva muito forte, ainda que tenha abrandado um bocado.
Temperatura deu um tombo de mais de dez graus, *20.4ºC* por agora.
*7.8mm* acumulados em 15 minutos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 14:57)

Trovão forte, agora.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2020 às 15:24)

Foi um show de curta duração. Tudo calmo. Sem chuva, sem vento, sem trovoada, sem sol.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2020 às 15:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Foi um show de curta duração. Tudo calmo. Sem chuva, sem vento, sem trovoada, sem sol.



Aí no centro choveu bem menos, e viu-se bem pelo radar.
2.3mm numa estação wunderground aí próxima, aqui acumulou* 9.3mm*
Ainda vai chuviscando, apenas *21ºC *


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Jul 2020 às 16:00)

Boas tardes, céu com nuvens, sol, corre uma brisa ligeira e... muito calor.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 00:54)

Boas os ultimos dias foram calorentos, com trovoadas á  fartura , nunca mais arrefece❄


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 01:32)

Neste momento tão 21de maxima .


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 05:42)

Cesar disse:


> Neste momento tão 21de maxima .



Será 21ºC e tem vindo a descer e portanto é mínima?


----------



## Cesar (23 Jul 2020 às 13:34)

Deve tar quentinho la na sua terra.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2020 às 18:38)

Boas tardes, o dia teve algumas nuvens, algum vento (em especial de manhã), e o calor continua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2020 às 20:56)

Estive hoje por CB, houve alguns cumulus a passear mas nada de mais. Vento também com rajadas interessantes. Mas calor, muito calor. Díria perto de 38ºC.

É incrível como é que uma cidade com uma média de 32ºC na máxima (normais 71) e máxima absoluta pouco acima dos 40ºC nessas normais, consegue ter previsto mais uma semana sempre acima dos 38ºC. Assim se vê como o clima mudou, muda e mudará.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2020 às 21:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É incrível como é que uma cidade com uma média de 32ºC na máxima (normais 71) e máxima absoluta pouco acima dos 40ºC nessas normais, consegue ter previsto mais uma semana sempre acima dos 38ºC. Assim se vê como o clima mudou, muda e mudará.


Infelizmente é a nossa sina.. por aqui neste mês ainda só 1 ou 2 dias com temperaturas na média, todos os outros com temperaturas acima da média, e este mês se não for o mais quente desde que há registos andará lá perto, e não esquecer dos meses mais quentes de Fevereiro e Maio, se isto não é efeito do aquecimento global, então não sei o que é.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2020 às 21:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É incrível como é que uma cidade com uma média de 32ºC na máxima (normais 71) e máxima absoluta pouco acima dos 40ºC nessas normais, consegue ter previsto mais uma semana sempre acima dos 38ºC. Assim se vê como o clima mudou, muda e mudará.



Tenho pensado nisso ultimamente, Viseu tinha uma média de máximas  de 29.2ºC nos normais de 1971-2000.

Neste Julho apenas 1 dia ficou abaixo desse valor, incrível!!!!
A média das máximas segue mais de 5ºC acima, nos *34.7ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2020 às 21:40)

Vai correndo uma brisa fresca, parece que está a refrescar, embora ainda esteja quente.

Já tenho as persianas semi-abertas, só não as abro mais por causa dos mosquitos.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jul 2020 às 22:10)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho pensado nisso ultimamente, Viseu tinha uma média de máximas  de 29.2ºC nos normais de 1971-2000.
> 
> Neste Julho apenas 1 dia ficou abaixo desse valor, incrível!!!!
> A média das máximas segue mais de 5ºC acima, nos *34.7ºC*


Deverá ser o mês de Julho mais quente desde que há registos, mas aí os media não falam.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

Nickname disse:


> Tenho pensado nisso ultimamente, Viseu tinha uma média de máximas  de 29.2ºC nos normais de 1971-2000.
> 
> Neste Julho apenas 1 dia ficou abaixo desse valor, incrível!!!!
> A média das máximas segue mais de 5ºC acima, nos *34.7ºC*



Mais do que a temperatura é a duração disto que é Intolerável. Não me surpreende nada que a mortalidade esteja elevada. Em minha casa, sem AC, tenho tido 29/30°C. Imagino em casas com menos condições e com pessoas que não tenham recursos para se refrescarem. Idosos sós, com doenças crónicas típicas da idade, desidratados, etc. Se eu que ainda sou razoavelmente nova e tenho algumas condições me ressinto, imagino as pessoas menos afortunadas e mais frágeis. É a isto que me refiro quando os maluquinhos dos recordes de temperatura se manifestam. Sei que isto não acontece por desejo de ninguém mas que o egoísmo irrita, irrita.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Jul 2020 às 11:44)

O GFS, invariavelmente, falhou, tivemos outra noite tropical, de acordo com o IPMA.

Céu limpo, é quase meio dia, e já está insuportável. Nos dias anteriores ainda corria algum vento, hoje nem isso.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jul 2020 às 03:08)

Hoje teve um sol descomunal,  com algum  vento.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jul 2020 às 16:46)

*31.7ºC*
Mais um dia quente!!
Temperatura em queda nas últimas 2 horas, já que o fumo proveniente do incêndio de Oleiros(80 e tal km a Sul), tapa já quase a totalidade do céu!

Vista para Sul:






Máxima de *34.4ºC*
Mínima de *12.7ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jul 2020 às 17:16)

Mais um dia quente aqui por CB.

38ºC no termómetro da farmácia por volta das 16:40. Vai correndo uma brisa, felizmente, mais fresca, mas não muito.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2020 às 18:29)

Albifriorento disse:


> Mais um dia quente aqui por CB.
> 
> 38ºC no termómetro da farmácia por volta das 16:40. Vai correndo uma brisa, felizmente, mais fresca, mas não muito.


Acho que o @ALBIMETEO  não deve ter muitas saudades de regressar a Castelo Branco nos próximos tempos.


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Jul 2020 às 20:23)

Reforçar o que se vai dizendo por aqui.. Castelo Branco tem sido insuportável o calor. Em casa também tenho sentido que a temperatura interior tem sido mais elevada que o normal dados os variadíssimos dias com estes geopotenciais. A trovoada do início da semana ainda deu para pôr ar a correr e uns pingos.. Bem que podiam vir mais dias de trovoada por este verão afora..
Ainda 37° sensivelmente a esta hora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

Aonde me vim a meter ...no inferno ,quando abri a porta da casa ia me dando uma coisa ,a casa parecia que estava a arder,um bafo,nunca me lembro de vir de férias e ter a casa 32.0ºC,acabou-se o sossego,por casa é ventoinhas e ACs a trabalhar na máxima força,lá as noites era um sossego sem barulhos de máquinas ,com 29.5ºC...já não via uma temperaturas destas há 8 dias...não há condições para viver no interior .

Dados de hoje 22.7ºC 38.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2020 às 22:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que o @ALBIMETEO  não deve ter muitas saudades de regressar a Castelo Branco nos próximos tempos.


Já cheguei hó vizinho,estava com saudades das minhas lamúrias


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jul 2020 às 00:33)

Inacreditável, de acordo com o IPMA, a estação de CB registou uma Humidade relativa de 10% às 18:00H.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2020 às 10:48)

Mais um mau dia ...já vai carregando ,com 29.9ºC e ar quente por tudo que é sítio .


----------



## Cesar (27 Jul 2020 às 13:48)

O dia é  de calor com muito  calor e algum fumo no ar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2020 às 16:06)

Má tarde ...cheguei agora do inferno ...não dá para sobreviver lá fora ...até agonia ,com 36.1ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Cesar (27 Jul 2020 às 16:36)

O dia começou  sem vento mas agora têm  aumentado muito.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jul 2020 às 17:10)

Boas tardes, hoje mais fresco, ontem por esta hora o termómetro da farmácia marcava 38ºC, hoje marcava 35ºC -3ºC, venham mais dias assim.


----------



## Tonton (27 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas tardes, hoje mais fresco, ontem por esta hora o termómetro da farmácia marcava 38ºC, hoje marcava 35ºC -3ºC, venham mais dias assim.



35ºC parece que não é propriamente "mais fresco", amigo, talvez antes "um pouco menos quente")...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2020 às 17:45)

Hora de inferno ,vento quente e seco ,com 36.4ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2020 às 17:57)

Tonton disse:


> 35ºC parece que não é propriamente "mais fresco", amigo, talvez antes "um pouco menos quente")...


Eu entendo o que ele quer dizer, a verdade é que em muitos pontos do interior tem sido um mês quase sempre acima dos 35°c, espero que Agosto não seja tão quente.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2020 às 19:28)

Fim de tarde agradável, com *26.1ºC*

Foi no entanto mais um dia bem quente, ainda assim abaixo da média para este mês, máxima de *33.8ºC*, mínima de *15.6ºC.*
Sinceramente não me lembro de um mês tão persistentemente quente como este.

Cheiro intenso a incêndio, provavelmente vem do incêndio que lavra no sul do concelho de Castro Daire.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Outro dia quente, para não variar. O início da noite está já bastante agradável (fora de casa). Fica o pôr do sol.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jul 2020 às 22:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> Inacreditável, de acordo com o IPMA, a estação de CB registou uma Humidade relativa de 10% às 18:00H.


Temperatura mais baixa, o resulta é uma HR mais alta, hoje a mínima foi de 21%.



Tonton disse:


> 35ºC parece que não é propriamente "mais fresco", amigo, talvez antes "um pouco menos quente")...





Davidmpb disse:


> Eu entendo o que ele quer dizer, a verdade é que em muitos pontos do interior tem sido um mês quase sempre acima dos 35°c, espero que Agosto não seja tão quente.


Aos meus olhos um alívio num problema (temperaturas altas neste caso) é sempre um alívio, mas sim, ainda está muito calor, neste preciso momento pareço um sapo suado .


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jul 2020 às 00:22)

Noite muito agradável, a brisa que se faz sentir ajuda. Infelizmente não é suficiente para refrescar o calor acumulado dentro de casa, e o resultado... Apenas mais uma insónia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2020 às 10:51)

Má dia ...alguma brisa mais fresca a chegar pela madrugada a vir dos vales do tejo...já passou  e o turra já ao ataque ,com 29.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2020 às 14:44)

Má tarde ...tarde de inferno ...nunca mais chega o inverno ,com 34.9ºC e sol doentio .

Dados de ontem 20.1ºC / 36.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2020 às 19:23)

Mau dia ...não se pode mais com este gajo ,secura e sol doentio ,não se vê melhorias ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2020 às 19:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Mau dia ...não se pode mais com este gajo ,secura e sol doentio ,não se vê melhorias ,com 34.3ºC .


Nunca mais chega o inverno amigo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2020 às 22:23)

Boas...o vento virou para sul e cheira a estrumeira ...não é normal ...cheira azedo ,mas temperatura vai descendo,por casa é só sauna ,nem os ACs ajudam,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2020 às 23:42)

Boas...a noite até vai refrescando ,por casa tudo aberto para arejar ,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## Cesar (29 Jul 2020 às 14:09)

Boas o dia começou  ventoso, agora aqueceu bem.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

Um dos dia mais quentes deste muito quente Julho, *36.4ºC*
Mínima também elevada,* 17.1ºC
*
A zona Sul do distrito é mesmo das mais escaldantes do mapa ipma, apenas Zebreira e Estremoz marcavam mais que Nelas e Carregal do Sal às 14h.

A média em Viseu(cidade) vai aumentando, anomalia das Máximas cada vez mais excepcional:
*35ºC* (+5.8ºC)
*24.5ºC* (+3.1ºC)
*15.1ºC *(+1.6ºC)

Já agora os extremos absolutos do mês, *38.8ºC* e* 8.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2020 às 15:29)

Mau dia ...então hoje é que está mesmo bruto ...tarde de inferno ...nunca mais têm fim ...tirem-me daqui por favor que eu já não aguento ,com 36.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2020 às 19:27)

Má tarde ...inferno ainda presente ,tive uma consulta de médico no centro na cidade ,nem viva alma na rua ,não há condições para andar na rua ,só ar quente,com 36.6ºC...abrasa tudo .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2020 às 20:30)

*29ºC* por agora, alguma brisa.
Máxima de *37.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

Só bafo quente ainda ,com 32.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2020 às 21:51)

Má noite ...ainda nem pode abrir nada ,só ar quente ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Do pior ...não há salvação ,só ar quente na rua ,com 29.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2020 às 23:06)

Nickname disse:


> Um dos dia mais quentes deste muito quente Julho, *36.4ºC*
> Mínima também elevada,* 17.1ºC
> *
> A zona Sul do distrito é mesmo das mais escaldantes do mapa ipma, apenas Zebreira e Estremoz marcavam mais que Nelas e Carregal do Sal às 14h.
> ...



Estava agora a reparar que a média das máximas neste mês de Julho em Várzea da Serra vai em 29,0ºC.
Um valor muito elevado para aquela aldeia serrana.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2020 às 00:21)

Começa o dia mal ...só ar quente ainda ,hoje não desce ,ainda com 28.1ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jul 2020 às 00:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Começa o dia mal ...só ar quente ainda ,hoje não desce ,ainda com 28.1ºC .


Pelo menos corre uma brisa, consigo sentir o ar mais fresco a entrar pela porta, o que, com essa temperatura, significa que a minha casa está um forno .


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2020 às 07:30)

Boas o dia promete calor, a sul muito fumo devido ão  incêndio  da Covilhã.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2020 às 10:24)

AnDré disse:


> Estava agora a reparar que a média das máximas neste mês de Julho em Várzea da Serra vai em 29,0ºC.
> Um valor muito elevado para aquela aldeia serrana.



Muito quente mesmo!!

Hoje de manhã por exemplo 28.5ºC em Mezio às 9h e apenas 28% de humidade.
Excepcional tendo em conta que a antiga estação de Bigorne lá ao lado, tinha uma média das mínimas de 10/11ºC para Julho e Agosto, se não estou em erro.

Por aqui *26.6ºC*

Temperatura acima dos* 38ºC *aqui nas redondezas, no dia de ontem:

Mangualde(wu) 38.8ºC
Nelas(ipma) 38.7ºC
Gandufe, Mangualde(wu): 38.4ºC
Moimenta da Beira(ipma) 38.4ºC
Viseu(ipma) 38.3ºC
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde(ipma): 38.3ºC
Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo(ipma) 38.1ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2020 às 18:02)

Alguma trovoada aqui perto, a SE e a NE. Já se vão vendo os raios. 34ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2020 às 18:28)

Mau dia .só inferno ,não há sossego ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2020 às 19:37)

Inferno continua ligado ,sufoco de ar quente ,com 34.1ºC...mete tudo dó .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

É fora e é dentro é só ar quente ...nunca mais têm fim ,com 27.5ºC .


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2020 às 22:42)

Só  agora ao fim do dia é  que o fumo diminui, de resto o vento ainda soprou com intensidade, ainda surgiu trovoada para os lados de trás  os montes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

Ainda pouco saudável o ambiente ,por casa nem se fala ,com 25.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 36.3ºC .


----------



## Norther (31 Jul 2020 às 17:46)

Boas tardes, mais um dia bem quente, a máxima já foi batida a pouco com 36,4°C, neste momento estão 36,2°C e 17%HR. Vento fraco de NE e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

Mau dia ...o mês acaba em inferno e vai começar novo mês no inferno ...não há pachorra para isto ...carrega e vai nos 36.2ºC .


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2020 às 17:56)

Brisa fraca e *31.2ºC* de momento, máxima de* 34.1ºC*
Mínima de *14ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jul 2020 às 18:28)

33.9°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2020 às 20:42)

Boas...o turra já desapareceu no horizonte ,continua algum vento de WNW a varrer o ar quente ,é preciso é que não perca velocidade ,com 30.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2020 às 22:07)

Boas...o vento de WNW ainda presente ,por casa tudo o que é buraco está aberto ...este bafo quente já anda cá há mais de um mês em casa ...nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2020 às 23:19)

Boas...hoje a brisa a fazer algum efeito ,coisa rara este mês ,vai varrendo o bafo  de casa ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 36.7ºC .

De chuva este mês 2.0mm.


----------

